# Why, then How of TSAC



## Coach Mik (Sep 27, 2015)

We talked a little bit about the "Why's" to tactical, physical training in the previous posts.  The why's are very important and should always proceed the "how to."  Unfortunately, in many physical training sectors, the "why to" is by-passed for "how to" train.  Invariably, the results from this pathway are probably not as good as if we invested time in understanding why to before the get the ball rolling on how to.

"Why to" physically train the way we do with military and tactical operators?  Clearly, because physical fitness and health-functioning is woven into the fabric of nearly everything that goes on in terms of job-functioning of those in the military.  It is directly related to mission-readiness and accomplishing missions operations.  Sometimes its not quite as obvious and other times it is very obvious.

So, the why to, is clearly to have an individual as healthy and fit as possible at any given time in order to be able to perform at the highest level.  Here is the transition towards the "how to" and the key word is to be able to perform.  Therefore, when we talk about tactical physical training we should really begin to introduce  the concept of "performance training."  I am not talking so much about accomplishing a WOD, but how performance in the training environment can begin to have some carry-over or meaning to performance in the job-environment.

Well, how can we start down that path?  First, from a scientific perspective, let's think about what can carry-over from training to either competing or performing on the job.  This is where a lot of confusion, debates, and misunderstanding begins.  It would be nice to say that functional movements, themselves, carry-over, but most probably don't.  It would be nice to say that the strength acquired carries over, but that would be in relation to how its developed during training and then how its used during work. 

What can be carried-over that is more readily useable?  Well, how about functioning of the body to be able to perform as an integrated, dynamic system?  Certainly, this is worth a look.  Can I train in a way that heads-off injuries without creating additional ones and prepares my body, mind and emotions for the stress of being on the job?  Can I train in a manner that strengthens the body from the ankles to the neck, from right to left and front to back thus creating a more balanced musculoskeletal system?  Can I train in a manner that is challenging and forces me to learn new fitness tasks and work together as a group?  Can I train in a manner that builds cohesion and is realistic for the group being trained (not D-1 or professional athletes)?

Think about this?  How healthy is your structure, you mind and emotions?  How balanced is your body in terms of being able to generate and transfer force from the ground up through your arms?  Are you training the total warrior or just what you are good at?  How motivating and challenging is your current program and does it involve training the whole body to include areas such as the ankles, neck, and transfer of power through developing the core muscles?  Does your program contain some outside of the box thinking or is it primarily based on this is what we always do or the WOD?

In the next post, let's put together the structural components of a tactical performance-based physical training workout.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe I was not clear enough the first time. You need to get vetted on the claim that you are some fitness guru. Until then I will be locking every thread you open and deleting every post you make. You have 72 hours to comply or you are gone.

PB


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Moderator hat on,  and a point of view from a  Credentialed Health Care Provider. Before I can practice in any healthcare setting, I must meet the same criteria of every other healthcare provider. Not only did I meet that requirement in practice, I did the same thing when I was vetted here @ ShadowSpear; I treated my vetting here as I would when applying for a position at any hospital or health  care facility. You are claiming training and practice into the lofty NFL area. You should be able to document this in your CV, if nowhere else. Any formal Professional training, Internship, Residency, or Fellowship, as well as your Masters Degree, should also be included to help us with your vetting here at ShadowSpear. Whatever documentation you presented to give advice to the NFL, you should be presenting the same documentation here.

Speaking of documentation, you have failed in your application for vetting as "Verified Military".  You sent no documation at all to backup your claim of prior military service. If you still plan on vetting on this site, you need to back up what you are claiming..


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 30, 2015)

Times up. Get us the info we requested and we will consider lifting the ban.


----------

